# Help on identifying Rado Purple Horse Deluxe



## sherlockwatch (Jun 15, 2017)

Hello everyone, could you help me to identify the year and perhaps some information about this Rado? I find that it has rather unusual on at least 2 aspects. First, it has a two tier dial with two tier double markers for the hours. Secondly, it has a double signage for swiss made. On the lower face, it says "SWISS MADE". On the top outer tier, it has "SWISS T MADE". Does anyone know more about this watch as I cannot seem to find another similar watch on the internet. Thank you.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

There's a reason you can't find anything about this watch - it's a "Frankenwatch" which has been bodged together from at least 2 completely different watches. The dial has come from a completely different shaped case (probably similar to the one pictured below). In a word, avoid!


----------



## sherlockwatch (Jun 15, 2017)

Dear Lampoc, thank you for your reply and observation. I know what you mean but the watch does feel right and genuine as compared to other franken watches that I've come across in the past. Are you absolutely certain it's a frankenwatch? Thank you for your time


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'd go with Lampoc's evaluation, I think you'll find the TV shape dial has been somehow fitted UNDER the chapter ring, and the disappearing hour marker batons and seconds markers would go along with that assessment.

I'd guess it may have come from an Indian seller on ebay? Some are notorious for this type of Frankenising.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

sherlockwatch said:


> Dear Lampoc, thank you for your reply and observation. I know what you mean but the watch does feel right and genuine as compared to other franken watches that I've come across in the past. Are you absolutely certain it's a frankenwatch? Thank you for your time


 If he's not certain (which I'm sure he is) I am :thumbsup: So I'd make this a double avoid :yes:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Two tiar dial... Lol. Come on Sherlock, it is elementary! :laugh: :tongue: :thumbsup:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thank goodness my immediate gut feeling seems to have been correct. This just looked wrong from the get-go. I find it fascinating, that Rado produced such a "garish" sort of blockbuster design and I would be most interested to know when the Rado original of these Purple Horse DeLuxe watches was launched. My bad taste radar has been interfered with by some unknown force in recent times, and I must admit, I would really like one of these watches - the genuine article, you understand.


----------



## sherlockwatch (Jun 15, 2017)

Hehehe. Thanks for the feedback gentlemen. Yeah, so it is confirmed a frankenwatch then. Having said that, it's quite a cool looking one ya? :biggrin:


----------

